# beginner's advice? Links?



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any sites "for dummies" who are just getting started with/looking into Pneumatics ?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a great starting point

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

monsterlist.info has over 800 links to projects of varying difficulty, highly recommended!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is where I got a lot of info a year or so ago when I started into it...

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Pneumatics/pnuint_PneumaticIntro.html


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing, Departed. 
Good thread, and great links, everyone.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Yes thanks for all the great links.... I think I have a basic grasp on it now! I'm not sure what I'll build for a 1st project... Can anyone recommend a prop thats simple enough for a beginner yet effective and resonably inexpensive... lol, thats alot of stipulations huh... haha..


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

A simple grave popup is...uh...pretty simple.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a pretty simple Trashcan Pop-up link:

http://halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/58371-my-new-trashcan-pop-up-2.html

I like professional air cylinders. However, I have used modified bicycle pumps or door closers for pistons, and have never had any problems, but I don't use high pressures.


----------

